# Y'all think I should take this one ?



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Didn't come in close enough to stick with my bow (; what do y'all think ?














Lol he's doing good for an Inez 2 yr old


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Btw just kidding he won't be shot


----------



## Jimbow (Dec 7, 2012)

nice youngster


----------



## extgreen (Oct 26, 2011)

lol pretty kool


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I know it is a pet and I don't want to sound like a crotchety old man, but be careful this time of the year around a deer. "Tame" or not, they are still wild animals and can be very dangerous. This time of the year their hormones are raging and they do crazy things, as we all know.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

HydraSports said:


> I know it is a pet and I don't want to sound like a crotchety old man, but be careful this time of the year around a deer. "Tame" or not, they are still wild animals and can be very dangerous. This time of the year their hormones are raging and they do crazy things, as we all know.


X2!!


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Oh ya he got my brother on the ground already he got stitches so ya always on standby especially when turning to walk away


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

That's a buck you can measure before you decide.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Lol ya he is a character he finally got him a girl friend coming around but still won't leave


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

That's cool, great looking pet. Congrats!


----------



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

You should put a bright colored collar of some kind on him cause the neighbors will shoot him!


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

They will shoot him the day he decides to go through the barbed wire fence no matter what he has on him.


----------

